# Haskell and PHP



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

Im considering using haskell with php does anyone know if this is even possible. Basicly the php script would have to launch the haskell program which would return a value.

thanks


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

You can use exec/shell_exec.


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

thanks ill look into it


----------

